# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Pesë sllavomaqedonas të vrarë në afërsi të Shkupit - protesta pas arrestimeve

## Mexhi

*


4 nga të vrarit 20 vjeçar njëri 40 vjeç*


*Sipas informatave të para nga MPB 4 nga viktimat e gjetura mbrëm janë 20 vjeçar ndërsa njëri 40 vjeç të gjithë mqedonas. Katër të rinjët janë nga lagja Butrel e Shkupit. Motivet e vrasjes ende nuk dihen. Ndryshe trupat e tyre u gjetën mbrëjen e të së enjtes  në afërsi të liqenit të Hekuranës  në rrethin e fshatit Smillkovcë vetëm pak kilometra nga kryeqyteti . Trupat e pajetë janë gjetur në afërsi të dy veturave . Policija ka gjetur në vendin e ngjarjes vetëm gëzhojat e plumbave. Me detaje rreth kësaj ngajrje policia do të dal gjatë ditës. 



*

----------


## Mexhi

*


Banorët maqedonas të Radishanit dhe fshatarave përreth bllokojnë Lubotenin*


*Banorët maqedonas të Radishanit dhe fshatrave përreth kanë bllokuar fshatin Luboten dhe nuk lejojn hyrje daljet në këtë fshatë shqiptarë. Raportohen se banorët maqedonas kanë sulmuar me gurë një shtëpi dhe kanë thyerë dy vetura. Policia është në teren dhe thotë se e ka nën kontrollë situatën. Banorët shqiptarë të Lubotenit janë të shqetësuar për situatën e krijuar. E gjithë kjo pason pas lajmit për vrasjen e 5 personave mbrëmjen e djeshme në afërsi të këtyre vendbanimeve.*

----------


## iliria e para

Erë e keqe po i vjen kësaj pune në Maqedoni.

----------


## Bajraku

Politika famkeqe serbo-maqidone sllave,ka qen dhe esht e njejt kunder shqiptarve?

----------


## Sharri-Liburna

*Pesë persona të vrarë në afërsi të Shkupit! (Video)
*
Pesë persona janë vrarë në afërsi të Liqenit të Hekuranës në Shkup. Burimet policore ende nuk kanë ndonjë informacion se në çfarë rrethanash kanë ndodhur vrasjet. Ekipet policore janë në terren dhe me informacione më të hollësishme pritet të dalin gjatë ditës së premte.

Të enjten në mbrëmje rreth orës 22: 30 minuta afër trupave të njerëzve janë vërejtur gjurmë gjaku dhe gëzhoja të plumbave. Ata ishin zbuluar nga peshkatarë në afërsi të liqenit në fshatin Smilkovci të Shkupit.

Sipas informacioneve nga rrjetet sociale dhe portale maqedonase, viktimat janë të moshës rreth 20 vjeç. Ata të gjithë ishin peshkatarë dhe shpeshherë qëndronin për peshkim në këtë zonë. Njëri prej tyre është nga fshati Creshevë, ndërsa të tjerët siç thuhet nga lagjet Butel dhe Radishan.

Ata rreth orës 18.30 ishin nisur për peshkim pranë liqenit të Smilkovës. Banorët mbrëmë kanë qenë të revoltuar, pasi që sipas tyre, nuk po ndjehen të sigurtë.

Banorët e Creshevës kanë theksuar për portalin pres24 se mes të vrarëve është edhe Borçe Qato, një peshkatar i rregullt në këtë liqen, për të cilin thuhet se ka qenë familjar dhe person i qetë. Ata kishin njohur makinën e tij të parkuar në afërsi të liqenit. Banorët e zonës kanë theksuar se në këtë territor shpeshherë janë dëgjuar të shtëna armësh.
http://botasot.info/def.php?gjuha=0&...y=12&id=163303


*PS.Videoja nuk funksionon.*

----------


## dijetari

Shteti fallco i maqedonise,kurre nuk ka egzistu,prandaj kjo krijes do te zhduket.

----------


## Sharri-Liburna

*МPB apelon të ndërpriten spekulimet rreth vrasjes së mbrëmshme*

MPB ka apeluar mediave dhe opinionit të gjërë të përmbahen dhe mos bien pre e spekulimeve lidhur me vrasjen e mbrëmshme të 5 personave në afërsi të Shkupit. E gjithë kjo pasi mediat maqedonase në vend ende pa u ditur motivet e vrasjes kanë dal me tituj tmerrues në kurrizë të shqiptarëeve duke i paraqitur ata si vrasës të 5 personave të gjetur në afërsi të liqenit të Hekuranës . 
*Alsat M*

----------


## Mexhi

*

Jankullovska-Incidenti: Ndalohen 30 persona
*

Ministrja e brendshme në një konferencë për shtyp derisa ka raportuar reth incidentit të mbrëmshëm ka njoftuar se nga ana e policisë janë ndaluar 30 persona dhe me to për momentin po zhvillohet bised informative.

Alsat M

----------


## Sharri-Liburna

*Ambasada e SHBA-së në Shkup: Incidenti i tmerrshëm, të ruhet qetësia*

Publikuar: 13.04.2012 - 19:28

Shkup, 13 prill - Ambasada amerikane në Shkup ka reaguar sot pasdite lidhur me vrasjen e pesëfishtë në fshatin Smilkovc të Shkupit.

Sot në mëngjes kuptuam për incidentin e tmerrshëm që kishte ndodhur mbrëmë afër fshatit Smilkovc dhe që ka mbaruar me vdekjen e pesë personave. Shprehim ngushëllimet tona familjeve të të vrarëve. Jemi në dijeni se autoritetet kanë filluar hetime për incidentin dhe gjetjen e autorit apo autorëve të kësaj vepre të tmerrshme, theksohet në njoftimin e ambasadës.

SHBA bën të ditur se mbështet përpjekjet e Ministrisë së Punëve të Brendshme të Maqedonisë për të vazhduar hetimin dhe procedurat ligjore në kohë të duhur, dhe në kërkesën për bashkëpunim nga qytetarët, në mënyrë që të mblidhen të gjitha të dhënat për vrasjet.

U bëjmë thirrje të gjitha palëve të përfshira të mbajnë qetësinë dhe të përmbahen nga spekulimet dhe pohimet e pavërtetuara. Nxisim për durim derisa presim të bëhen të njohura faktet dhe të fillojë procesi ligjor, thuhet në njoftimin e ambasadës amerikane në Shkup.
*Koha ditore*

----------


## Edvin83

Keta rrezik jane kriminele qe kane qeruar njeri-tjetrin, e tani maqedonasit ua lene fajin shqiptareve.

----------


## bindi

Shkup, 14 prill (E plotësuar) - Ministrja e Brendshme e Maqedonisë, Gordana Jankullovska ka dhënë disa pista dyshimi për vrasjen e pesëfishtë, por, siç tha, ato nuk do t'i zbardhin deri në përfundimin e tërësishëm të hetimeve.
Jo zyrtarisht në MPB thuhet se deri më tani në bisedë informative janë marrë rreth 30 persona dhe se MPB ka informacione të para rreth rastit në vrasjen e pesëfishtë.
Ne kemi disa pista të mundshme dyshimi që flasin për rastin në fjalë, por ato nuk do ti bëjmë të ditura, sepse nuk duam ta dëmtojmë procesin e zbardhjes së tërësishme të rastit, tha sot në konferencë me gazetarë ministrja Jankullovska.
Ajo po ashtu njoftoi se kanë informacione për demolimet e shumta të disa veturave në disa lagje të komunës së Butelit, por organet e policisë janë duke punuar në teren dhe, siç tha, janë mobilizuar të gjitha njësitë policore me qëllim që të ruhet qetësia.
Ne bëjmë apel deri tek të gjithë qytetarët që ti lënë rastin MPB dhe le tu besojnë institucioneve, sepse të njëjtat janë duke punuar në zbardhjen e saj, shtoi më tej Jankullovska, transmeton portali Zhurnal.
Banorët e Radishanit kanë djegur vilën e një qytetari shqiptar të locuar në afërsi të kësaj lagje.
Zhurnal ka verifikuar rastin përmes burimeve të saj, të cilat bëjnë të ditur se vila është në pronësi të një shqiptari nga lagjja Gazi Babë e Shkupit. Informacioni vjen nga banorët shqiptarë të fshatit Lubeten, që ndodhet në afërsi të kësaj lagjeje të populluar me maqedonas.
Në MPB thanë se ende nuk janë në dijeni për këtë rast.

09:31 Pesë të rinj maqedonas të vrarë në periferi të Shkupit

Pesë persona të vrarë janë gjetur mbrëmë në afërsi të Liqenit të Hekuranës në periferi të Shkupit, informon agjencia e lajmeve INA.
Sipas informacioneve nga rrjetet sociale dhe portale maqedonase, viktimat janë të moshës rreth 20 vjeç. Ata të gjithë ishin peshkatarë dhe shpeshherë qëndronin për peshkim në këtë zonë. Njëri prej tyre është nga fshati Creshevë, ndërsa të tjerët siç thuhet nga lagjet Butel dhe Radishan, njofton INA.
Të rinjtë e vrarë janë Aleksandar Naçovski, Cvetanço Acevski, Kire Triçkovski dhe Filip Sllavkovski.
Ata rreth orës 18.30 ishin nisur për peshkim pranë liqenit të Smilkovës. Banorët mbrëmë kanë qenë të revoltuar, pasi që sipas tyre, nuk po ndjehen të sigurt.
Banorët e Creshevës kanë theksuar për portalin pres24 se mes të vrarëve është edhe Borçe Qato, një peshkatar i rregullt në këtë liqen, për të cilin thuhet se ka qenë familjar dhe person i qetë. Ata kishin njohur makinën e tij të parkuar në afërsi të liqenit. Banorët e zonës kanë theksuar se në këtë territor shpeshherë janë dëgjuar të shtëna armësh.
MPB-ja e Maqedonisë ka apeluar sot që të mos ndizen tensionet ndëretnike pas kësaj vrasje të pesëfishtë në afërsi të Shkupit.

----------


## daniel00

*Maqedoni, pesë viktimat e Shkupit u qëlluan nga afër, nga tri armë
*

Ministria e Brendshme e Maqedonisë ka thënë se po bën hetime intensive për të zbardhur vrasjen e pesëfishtë, që ka ndodhur në një fshat pranë Shkupit, duke bërë të ditur se ka zgjeruar listën e personave të marrë në pyetje.

Ministrja Gordana Jankullovska nuk ka dhënë hollësi për motivet e këtij akti dhe as për autorët e mundshëm.
“Pas shqyrtimit të të dhënave nga autopsia i trupave të pajetë të 5 viktimave, është konfirmuar fakti se ata janë qëlluar nga më shumë persona; janë përdorur tre lloje të armëve, që kanë qëlluar nga afërsia”, ka deklaruar Jankullovska para gazetarëve në Shkup. /lajmifundit

----------


## irfancana

Dhashtë zoti që këtu mos t' përzihet politika.

----------


## Bes-s

Nuk duhet t`polemizohet shume me keto raste.
Jane gjera qe ndodhin edhe ne vendet me te zhvilluara, bile ne shifra shume me te theksuara. Jane raste qe ndodhin ne Amerike shume shpesh, ndodhin edhe ne Europe, sic ishte rasti me ate monstrumin norvegjez Brejvik.
Amerika ka pasur me dhjetera vrases perbindesha, bile me te rrezikshem se Brejviku por prape Amerika eshte vendi me demokratik dhe me i zhvilluar ne bote. Amerika ka pasur Charles Manson.

----------


## Genti..

Përleshje mes policisë dhe protestuesve në Shkup, brohoritje antishqiptare


 video : http://alsat-m.tv/lajme/vendi/127293.html

Informacionet më të fundit të emituara në emisionin e lajmeve në TV ALSAT thuhet se në orët e mbrëmjes edhe në qytetin e Velesit ka protesta. Në këto protesta shahen shqiptarët si dhe tentohet të digjet xhamia e këtij qyteti.



19:20 Protestuesit në sheshin e qytetit të Shkupit kanë filluar të bëjnë kërdi gjithçka çfarë gjejnë para vete. Kryesisht janë të fokusuar te shqiptarët, ndërsa siç mëson Zhurnal në stacionin e autobusëve janë rrahur më së paku 3 shqiptarë.

Dëshmitarë të rastit kanë pohuar se personat ishin rrahur në mënyrë brutale pa asnjëfarë preteksti, ndërkaq pasi është shpërndarë turma, ata janë dërguar në spitalin e qytetit. Turma e personave që protestonin për vrasjen kanë vazhduar të sillen në mënyrë agresive nëpër qytet duke shkaktuar rrëmuja të shumta.

18:48 Më shumë se 500 forca speciale para pak çastesh e shpërndan turmën e cila e filloi protestën para Qeverisë, nuk kishte sukses që të depërtojë në Bit Pazar dhe gjuante me gurrëz në qendrën e Shkupit.

Sipas gazetarëve që gjenden në pjesën qendrore të qytetit janë dëmtuar shumë bilborde, kurse policia ka arestuar edhe disa protestues.

18: 27 Forcat speciale të policisë nuk iu lejuan protestuesit maqedon që të depërtojn në Bit Pazar. Ata i bllokuan të gjitha hyrjet dhe sipas disa reporterëve janë lënduar edhe disa protestues.

Protestuesit tash më janë drejtuar ka qendra dhe sipas gazetarëve prezent gurëzit fluturojnë nga të gjitha anët.

 18:00 Gjendje e tensionuar në Shkup. Protestuesit maqedon janë nis ka Bit Pazari. Sipas informatave te fundit policia nuk është në gjendje ti kontrolloj. protestuesit.
http://www.tetova1.com/portali/maqed...testa-ne-shkup

----------


## Mexhi

*

Faktori politik shqiptarë të mos heshtë ndaj sulmeve*

Organizata joqeveritare Illyricum Libertas në Tetovë ka kërkuar nga faktori politik shqiptar në Maqedoni të mos heshtë ndaj sulmeve që u bëhen shqiptarëve. Në një deklaratë për shtyp, kjo organizatë apelon tek faktori politik shqiptar në qeveri, që të dalë urgjentisht në mbrojtje të interesave të atyre votat e të cilëve i ka marrë në zgjedhjet e fundit si dhe të japë kontributin e vet të menjëhershëm në qetësimin dhe vënien nën kontroll të situatës së sigurisë në vend.
Apelojmë deri tek popullata shqiptare që të jetë e kujdesshme dhe vigjilente ndaj çdo lloj provokimi të mundshëm nga ata që nuk e duan paqen dhe stabilitetin në këtë pjesë të Europës. Kërkojmë nga prezenca ndërkombëtare në Shkup, që të ndërhyjë nëpërmjet lidhjeve diplomatike dhe rrugëve të tjera të komunikimit në tejkalimin e situatës ku është futur vendi ditët e fundit, theksohet në fund të deklaratës.
Gjithashtu kjo organizatë kërkon nga autoritetet e vendit të zbardhin sa më shpejt vrasjen e 5 shtetasve maqedonas në Shkup.

ALSAT M

----------


## Bes-s

http://zhurnal.mk/content/?id=12417146724

Shkup, 17 prill- Vrasja e pesëfishtë në Smillkovc vazhdon të mbetet temë diskutimi në të gjitha ambientet shqiptare. Normal, kjo që ka ndodhur të gjithë i ka prekur. 

 Nuk është gjë e mirë. Por unë se kam fajin, se ka askush. Fajin ta gjejnë organet që janë për atë punë. Ky është një shqiptar në Radishani, dyqani i të cilit është dëmtuar dhe i ishte tentuar ti vihet flaka. 

 Por rasti i tij nuk u gjend në raportet e medieve maqedonase. Ne me këtë njeri jetojmë bashkë prej 20 vjetësh. 

 Ai është shqiptar dhe skemi pasur asnjë problem më të këtu në Radishani, thotë një komshi maqedonas, deklarata si pjesë e një raporti të TV Alsat-M. Isuf Kadriu, redaktor në këtë televizion thotë se ska pasur shqiptar që ska dënuar vrasjet. 

 Njerëzit e zakonshëm të gjithë pa përjashtim e kanë dënuar aktin, por të gjithë pa përjashtim kanë kërkuar që mos të spekulohet me motivet dhe përkatësinë etnike me autorëve të mundshëm, pasi krimi nuk njeh përkatësi etnike, fetare. Krimi është krim, thotë Kadriu. 

 Një nga kritikuesit më të mëdhenj për përdorim të fjalorit të urrejtjes ndaj shqiptarëve Dragan Pavlloviç Latas, menjëherë pas vrasjes së pesëfishtë në Liqenin e Smillkovës, shkroi një artikull ku ndër të tjera thoshte se Asnjë, ama bash asnjë në një atmosferë të tillë nuk duhet të deklarojë se vrasësit janë shqiptarë. 

 Asnjë nga ne nuk e di këtë gjë. Ndërkohë, subjektet politike si në Maqedoni ashtu edhe instancat më të larta shtetërore të Kosovës dhe Shqipërisë dhanë mbështetje dhe shprehën ngushëllime për viktimat e incidentit të rëndë. 

 Por kjo nuk mjaftoi që të shmangej dyshimi i hapur nga elemente të popullsisë maqedonase se autorët e vrasjes mund të janë shqiptarë. Çdo reagim i tepruar i shprehjes së indinjatës do të hynte brenda kornizës që shqiptarët duhet të amnistohen prej rastit që ka ndodhur. 

 Mendoj se mënyra e reagimit edhe e medieve, edhe e opinionit edhe partive shqiptare ishte mjaftë e matur dhe mëse e nevojshme për atë se si trajtohej rasti në përgjithësi, ka thënë Artan Sadiku, analist.

----------


## nezir2007

Ne Maqedoni behet lemsh i madh sa qe veshtire se kush mund te di se kush ka gisht aty.Jane pese shtete qe kan pretendim teritorial ndaj saj dhe planet qe behen jane ne koordinim dhe vertet ndoshta nje dite do te eksplodoj ky vend..............

----------


## TetovaMas

> Ne Maqedoni behet lemsh i madh sa qe veshtire se kush mund te di se kush ka gisht aty.Jane pese shtete qe kan pretendim teritorial ndaj saj dhe planet qe behen jane ne koordinim dhe vertet ndoshta nje dite do te eksplodoj ky vend..............



Maqedonia nuk do te ekspodoje deri sa shqipetaret ne Maqedoni mbrojne stabilitetin dhe Maqedonine, sllave si shtete .

Ky stabilitet nuk ju konvenon te tjereve sepse janeme te forte ,dhe kerkojne qe shqipetaret te zhduken nga tokat e tyre .

Te gjithe keto probleme per shqipetaret i ka sjelle lufta (filme artistik ) i vitit 2001 , qe me siguri populli shqipetare do ti paguaje shtrejte , sepse nuk behet lufte pa qellim, vetem sa per te ja be qefin dikujte .

Marreveshja e Ohrit, ishte kornize ( elaborati) me i shumtuare per shqipetaret ne Maqedoni ,edhe pse ajo Marreveshje nuk eshte realizuare,edhe 1% . 

Maqedonia e Ali Ahmetit , eshte nje stile shtete qe i perngjane ish Jugosllavise ,e cila per nje kohe te shkurte vdiqe. Nuk ka shtete ne bote 50% me 50% popullate  multietnike qe munde te funcionoje . Ky shtete multietnik eshte vetem eksperimente me njeres te klonuare si nga sllavet ashtu edhe nga shqipetaret 

Diri sa populli shqipetare e lejone veten te behen eksperimente politike me ta ,c'do ngatrese qe ndodhen edhe nga jeres te rendomte bile bile edhe nje tragjedi ne trafik ,munde te jete konflikte etnik ,

----------


## dardangashi

dhuna ju sjell dhun gjaki sjell gjak .nese e ka ber naj shqiptar te hakmerret pe viktimat e fundit te shqiptarve dhe nxensit e rrahur qe besa mir jav ka ba maqedonve se qysh pe qojne kryt edhe duhet me ul .

----------

